# Which cut of beef for "roast beef" cold cuts?



## justfryit (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi guys.

I'm going to start offering a lean "roast beef" cold cut sandwich. I'm considering roasting our own instead of buying the pre-cooked lean roast beef.

Which cut of beef would you roast to make lean, medium cooked (I'd like the slices to be pink, not red or brown) roast beef sandwiches and subs?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Inside round.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

yup, top inside round. Low and slow if ya got the time.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Awwwwwwww . . . you guys beat me to it!  

Justfryit, you have a deli slicer? That will make your life much easier, for getting uniform, thin slices: roast, chill, slice.


----------



## justfryit (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes, I'm getting one.

Top round seems to be what the consensus is.

Now. What's the difference between a regular top round and an *INSIDE *top round? Or is there a difference at all?


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

The lean roast beef you buy is probably brined/treated in some way to make it more tender.

Fat is so essential for tender meat. It blocks protein fibers from bonding with each other much like the layers of butter in pie crust.

Fat is also flavor.

Deli ham, which is treated/formed/flavored/processed every which way, fine. Deli turkey breast, same deal. But a lean DIY roast beef, done to pink? Even with a deli slicer it's going to be dry/require lots of chewing.

I'd go with a cut with a little better marbling - rump. By the time you roast it to a pink interior a good amount of the fat will be rendered and it should be relatively lean.

There is no free lunch. Without the fat or some serious frankenscience your roast beef will suffer.


----------



## chef_bob (Jan 13, 2005)

If your going to be slicing it thin (a la meat slicer) save a few $$ and look at an outside flat. It is only one muscle so you have consistant grain direction. Cooked low and slow it is nice and tender and has lots of flavour.


----------

